# 75 B replacement grips.



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

Anyone have recomendations for grips on a seven year old CZ 75 B. I'm looking for something slim with sharp checkering.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Check out Hakan's work

http://www.imageseek.com/hakan/

He wil do just about anything you want, and he does beautiful work at a reasonable price. I have his grips on my CZ-75 and CZ-40.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I could not think of this man's name to save my soul last night when I seen your post. Mr.Rfawcs has the right guy for you. Good luck.
http://www.imageseek.com/hakan/


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## mbott (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't forget Dennis Marshal: www.marschalgrips.com

-- 
Mike


----------



## nycpa (Dec 17, 2007)

There's a posting on nice grips for sale for CZ-75B in Handgunns.com Forum!
http://www.handgunns.com


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

I put rubber grips on mine. They are thinner than the factory grips.


----------



## pakmc (Jan 11, 2008)

*grips for CZ*

Omaga8 makes nice grips for CZ's I've got two pair of his and two pair of Hakins YOu can't go wrong with either. Omaga8 is on the CZ forum
Pat


----------

